# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Взмах крыла...

## Северяночка

Мои мысли, мои чувства, моё мироощущение... страшновато, но я выношу на ваш суд.

----------


## Северяночка

Мысли улетают далеко
И меняются как кадры кинофильма
Думать о хорошем нелегко
Но стараюсь я, стараюсь сильно.
Чтобы сильной мыслью своей
Поддержать те струны во Вселенной
Отзовутся что в душе твоей
Чисто, звонко и проникновенно.
И тогда, под солнцем в небесах,
Замирая в невозможной дали
Струны вдруг протянут голоса
И случится то, что мы так ждали!


17.05.2011г.

----------


## Северяночка

Я фениксом из пепла воскресаю
Подняться вновь мечтаю в небеса
Я прошлое своё себе прощаю
И снова буду верить в чудеса.
Душа моя взлетает и ликует
Надеждой переполнена сполна
И пусть меня удача поцелует
А в жизни пусть не буду я одна.
Когда заря встает в небесной дали
Когда окрасит горизонт закат
Так важно, чтоб тебя хоть где-то ждали
Тогда и беды не придут назад!

----------


## Северяночка

Сладкий запах ванили
нежной яблони цвет
Ах, как сильно любили
Мы смотреть на рассвет.

Ах, бессонные ночи
Бесконечные дни
Были счастливы очень
Мы с тобою одни.

Мы за руки держались
Мы смотрели в глаза
Мы с тобой целовались,
Хотя было нельзя...

Почему в нашем мире,
Беспокойном таком,
в незнакомой квартире
Мы встречались тайком?

Сладкий запах ванили
Где-то грома раскат
как же сильно любили
Мы смотреть на закат.

15.06.11

----------


## Black Lord

*Северяночка*, Красиво. :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

*Северяночка*, 
С прибытием...

----------


## Северяночка

У каждого из нас своя дорога
Пройти её должны мы от и до
И хорошо, когда препятствий много
И странно, если просто все, легко.
А на пути должны познать себя мы
Помочь друзьям и близких поддержать
Взойти на гору, обойти все ямы,
Короче, человеком нужно стать!

Но как не просто в трудную минуту
Сказать себе " я буду дальше жить"
И как легко в душе посеять смуту,
Закрыть глаза и руки опустить.
Смотреть вперед и быть с собою честным
Задача не проста и нелегка 
Жить надо так, чтоб было интересно
И чтоб душа летела в облака!

20.05.11

----------


## Северяночка

Пусть от сердца к сердцу нить протянется
пусть душа души крылом коснется
Пусть в глазах твоих огонь останется
И надежда пусть не разобьется...

И сердца звучат пусть в унисон
Души пусть теплом друг друга греют
беды все пройдут Как страшный сон
Коль надежду сохранить сумеем

Испытания с честью мы пройдем
Трудности характер закаляют
Предложи дракону посетить свой дом
И увидишь, чудеса бывают!

18.05.2011

Если веришь в Драконов, то они существуют...

----------


## Северяночка

Это так, небольшая зарисовка:)

Что красивей - гора или равнина?
Поля, луга, березовые рощи?
Разливы рек, неизмеримо длинных?
Хотя, конечно, всё гораздо проще...

Прекрасна радуга, зависшая над морем
Прекрасен лес в заснеженном убранстве,
Всё буйство красок в северном просторе
И мир прекрасен в этом постоянстве...

20.05.2011

----------


## aigul

> Мысли улетают далеко
> И меняются как кадры кинофильма
> Думать о хорошем нелегко
> Но стараюсь я, стараюсь сильно.
> Чтобы сильной мыслью своей
> Поддержать те струны во Вселенной
> Отзовутся что в душе твоей
> Чисто, звонко и проникновенно.
> И тогда, под солнцем в небесах,
> ...



*Северяночка*, вот в этом стихе немного неритмичности есть . А вообще мне стихи понравились. Легкие такие. :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> *Северяночка*, вот в этом стихе немного неритмичности есть . А вообще мне стихи понравились. Легкие такие.


Чтобы мыслью сильною своей - так? :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, точно! Хочется сказать чтобы мыслию своей) На старославянский лад ) В общем  пропущен слог )

----------


## Северяночка

Так тоже не плохо, однако :Tender:

----------


## aigul

*Северяночка*, ну не плохо , но не литературно. Как то стиль ломает. )

----------


## Северяночка

> Лев, точно! Хочется сказать чтобы мыслию своей) На старославянский лад ) В общем пропущен слог )


А я так и хотела "мыслию" , лучше ложиться на слух. Но написать как-то вроде не правильно... Уже поняла - неправа!!! :Blush2:

----------


## Северяночка

> Северяночка, ну не плохо , но не литературно. Как то стиль ломает. )


Вообще-то, я это про вариант Льва:))

----------


## aigul

*Северяночка*, ну бывает так мы выбиваемся из ритма .

----------


## PAN

*Северяночка*, Главное - что в сердце... Техника - дело наживное... :Yes4: 

А то - ишь, наступают вдвоем на новичка... :Grin: 

Юля, если честно - И Лев Борисович и *aigul* плохого не посоветуют...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ну я ж любя) Мне просто понравилась лёгкость . А техника действительно наживное )

----------


## Северяночка

А я сюда и пришла услышать мудрые и разные советы. Всем большое спасибо за внимание, очень-очень приятно!!! Можно, я ещё что-нибудь напишу? :Tender:

----------


## Северяночка

Бредовое о художнике:))

Капли росы в изумрудной траве
Блики луны в густой синеве
розы с шипами на пышном кусте
это всё мысли на чистом холсте

Как рассказать, как душу открыть
Этот сказочный мир нельзя позабыть
пусть в сердце останется и на листе
Как нежная роза на пышном кусте.

Капли расы или блики луны
В памяти будут сохранены
Скромным художником на старом холсте
где розы алеют на пышном кусте. 

20.06.11

----------


## Лев

*Северяночка*, 
Хм... казнить нельзя помиловать? Не проставленные знаки препинания 
это неграмотность или проявление неуважения к читателям? :Grin:

----------


## Северяночка

Лирическое.

Лай собак во дворе
Шум метели в трубе
Сижу дома одна
Мысли все о тебе.

Ты придешь из пурги
Ты шагнешь на порог
только, милый, не лги
что ты раньше не мог.

Лучше просто молчи
горячо поцелуй
Тёмный ангел в ночи
Ты меня не ревнуй

Без тебя я одна
И пока ты с другой
Моё бедное сердце
теряет покой.

ты шагнешь на порог,
озаришь всё вокруг
И как-будто Земля
Остановится вдруг...

21.06.11

----------


## Северяночка

> Северяночка,
> Хм... казнить нельзя помиловать? Не проставленные знаки препинания
> это неграмотность или проявление неуважения к читателям?


не то и не другое:)) исправлюсь... Почему -то когда пишу стихи, они(т.е. знаки препинания) не ставятся... Хотя, теоретически знаю где надо (возможно, не всегда) Простить? :Blush2:

----------


## PAN

Пиши уже...)))

----------


## Лев

> не то и не другое:)) исправлюсь... Почему -то когда пишу стихи, они(т.е. знаки препинания) не ставятся... Хотя, теоретически знаю где надо (возможно, не всегда) Простить?


Если по прочтению текста у меня он начинает
звучать, я стараюсь записать мелодию и потом дорабатываю.
Также  необходимо оформить и написанное Северяночке :Yes4:

----------


## Северяночка

> Если по прочтению текста у меня он начинает
> звучать, я стараюсь записать мелодию и потом дорабатываю.
> Также необходимо оформить и написанное Северяночке



Э-э, а можно для блондинки повторить, пожалуйста, если Вас это не очень затруднит... Буду весьма признательна. Я не очень поняла Вашу мысль :No2:

----------


## Лев

> Э-э, а можно для блондинки повторить, пожалуйста, если Вас это не очень затруднит... Буду весьма признательна. Я не очень поняла Вашу мысль


Спеша записать стих, 
не забудь оформить его
знаками препинания :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> для блондинки


Не верю... Фото в студию... :Yahoo:

----------


## Северяночка

> Не верю... Фото в студию...


А на фото почти я:)) Моя младшая доча. Говорят, мы похожи, только я в блондинистом варианте :Yes4: 
С моими фотографиями напряженка - так как я сама оч люблю фотографировать, а то что есть - никак не подходят для выкладывания тута :Blush2:

----------


## Северяночка

Сердце замирает в предвкушении
И надежда душу окрыляет.
В ожидании мечты моей свершения
Радость ярким нимбом засияет.

Вот, всего одно мгновение
Отделяет нас от той минуты,
Что ознаменует нам рождение
Новой жизни, сбросившей все путы.

Новый путь пусть будет чист и ясен,
Все невзгоды отойдут в сторонку,
Мир вокруг так сказочно прекрасен...
Будем жить красиво, ярко, звонко.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Ты приснился когда-то во сне.
Своей нежной и теплой улыбкой
Улыбался ты только мне,
Но мгновения сна были зыбки.

Я проснулась и всё забыла,
Только тёплое чувство внутри
Мне о чём-то таком говорило,
Я мечтала тебя найти.

Шли года. Зима осень сменяла,
А потом уступала весне
И когда я тебя повстречала,
Я, надеюсь, была не во сне.

Слышать голос твой по утру,
вместе выпить чашечку чая,
Разве многого я хочу,
Когда о тебе мечтаю?

Ты - лучи горячего солнца,
Ты - весеннего неба улыбка,
Ты - свеча в замерзшем оконце,
Ты -моя золотая рыбка.

24.11.11

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Вот ещё из романтической серии:)

Мне снилась сирень гроздьями пышными,
Плыл аромат сладко-душистый,
Листья шуршали над головою,
Быть я хотела рядом с тобою.

Приснился мне лес, запорошенный снегом,
Словно застывший под мраморным небом.
Тройка летит, бубенцами звеня
В этот солнечный день ты ушел от меня.

Море мне снилось, бескрайнее, тёплое,
Чайки безумный крыльями хлопали.
Грохот прибоя меня разбудил.
Я вдруг поняла - ты меня не любил!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Я хочу тебя отпустить.
Подарить душе своей свободу.
Трудно будет тебя забыть
И простить тебе все невзгоды.

Хотя нет, я зла не держу
И за всё благодарна тебе.
До сих пор тебя я люблю,
Ты был светом в моей судьбе.

Я тебя отпущу от себя,
Не смотря на печаль и тоску,
Не могу, человека любя,
Быть преградой для счастья ему...

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Я жду тебя,
Все мысли о тебе,
Зачем ты здесь,
Зачем в моей судьбе...
Ищу тебя,
Ловлю твой беглый взгляд.
Забудь его,
Друзья мне говорят.

Прошу тебя,
Вернись хотя б на час,
Скажу тебе,
Что думаю о нас.
Душа болит,
В тревоге без тебя.
Что говорить,
Схожу с ума, любя...

15.06.11.

Чувствую музыку к этим словам и даже написала припев

Слова, слова, слова
А сердцу не прикажешь.
Судьба, моя судьба
Иначе и не скажешь.

А вот записать не могу:))

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Есть такой фильм "Облако - рай", в конце звучит песня, которая мне очень нравится. В силу специфики моей деятельности, захотелось переделать на свадебный лад.  Очень прошу тех, кто знает музыку этого фильма, оценить как ложатся слова.

Настанет радостный час,
Волшебным будет для нас
Тот день, когда мы с тобой повстречались.
Минуты плавно кружат,
А наши губы дрожат
Как в миг, когда первый раз целовались.
Друг друга нам не забыть,
Нам суждено вместе быть
И день, и час, и ближайшую вечность

Вместе с тобою нам рядом быть
Счастье и горе будем делить.

Кружится звёзд хоровод
И месяц плавно плывёт
В туманной дымке прозрачного неба.
Сердца стучат в унисон
И всё похоже на сон
И лучше мир никогда просто не был.

Ну вот как-то так... Буду признательна за вашу  оценку.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Лев

Ритмически вроде всё совпадает,
но грустноватая мелодия для свадьбы...

----------


## Северяночка

А эти стихи я посвятила своим дочкам - Аннушке и Катюше:)

Ах, ромашки-василёчки,
Две моих любимых дочки,
Две снежинки, две пушинки,
Две весёлые картинки.
И красивы, и умны.
Всем они одарены.
Рождены они для счастья,
Пусть же минут их ненастья.
Пусть на радость всей Планете
Расцветают мои дети!

Когда моя Аннушка была маленькой, очень любила мультик про Пчёлку Майю и называла себя "Мамайя"
Это для неё.

Пчёлка Майя -непоседа.
Всё жужжит, жужжит, жужжит,
Над ромашками летает
И над клевером кружит.
В чистом поле, на лужочке
Её же некогда скучать-
Вся в заботах и тревогах:
Надо людям помогать.
Пчёлка Майя не из сказки.
Моя пчёлка это ты.
В трудный час всегда приходишь,
Чтоб осуществить мечты!
Я всегда в твоём сердечке,
Ты всегда в моей душе,
Будем мы с тобою вместе,
В этом наше счастье же!:)

А это Катёнку

Жизнь, она же похожа на птицу-
Чья то чайка, а чья то ворона.
Собирает судьбу по крупицам
На вокзалах, причалах, перонах.
Наша жизнь это встречи-разлуки,
О стабильности только мечтаем,
Но пройдя через все эти муки,
Смысл жизни мы понимаем.

Жизнь, она же похожа на птицу.
Чтоб лететь, нужно крылья расправить,
Тот, кто крылья расправить боится,
Пусть о счастье надежду оставит.

Наша жизнь это дивный фламинго,
На двоих два крыла -так бывает,
Нам судьба предоставила Бинго-
Каждый сам по себе не летает.

А вдвоем - это редкое чудо
И случилось оно, к счастью, с нами.
Будем вместе с тобою мы всюду
С благосклонными небесами.

17.05.2011

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сладкий запах ванили
> нежной яблони цвет
> Ах, как сильно любили
> Мы смотреть на рассвет.


Мне это очень понравилось. Напомнило Северянина "Это было у моря"

----------


## Северяночка

> Мне это очень понравилось. Напомнило Северянина "Это было у моря"


Спасибо за такую высокую оценку:))

----------


## Северяночка

Больше месяца не заглядывала к себе на страничку.  Так как стих писала в основном для работы, да дочке на свадьбу :Yes4: 
Скоро День Семьи (7 июля, кажется), а там как известно символ Ромашка. И вот у меня есть стихи 

Ромашковое поле, 
Берёзовая Русь
И где бы ни была я, 
Всегда к тебе вернусь.
Мой дом, моя Россия,
Страна лесов и рек
Безумно ты красива,
Здесь счастлив человек.

Для счастья много ль надо?
Венок из васильков
И это как награда
Из глубины веков.
Ромашки, василёчки
Полями расцвели.
Мы сыновья и дочки
Своей родной страны.

Ромашки, словно солнца,
Всю землю оплели.
Сердечные вопросы
Решать они могли.
Кому любовь подарят
И мир в семью вернут,
Как солнышки в ладошках,
Сияют там и тут.

Пусть лепестки ромашки 
Над миром полетят.
И мир светлее станет
Для взрослых и ребят.
Пусть радуются люди
Моей большой страны
И счастья больше будет,
Ромашки нам верны!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Юля,а дальше?

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Юлечка, очень душевно и красиво. Некоторые стихи твои мне напоминают народные мелодии-простые, без лишних убранств, но от этого понятные и родные,читаешь и думаешь: как-будто я сама так думала, а сказала ты....

----------


## Северяночка

Я такая, какая есть
И не стать мне уже другой.
У меня есть и совесть и честь,
Я живу своею судьбой.
Мне не надо замшелых слов
О приличиях и добре.
Наломала я, может, дров,
Но сама я судья себе.

*********************

Душа твоя находится в смятении
И в дребезги разбиты все надежды.
А сердце так заходится в волнении,
Что никогда не будет всё как прежде...

Твои мечты и планы, ожидания
Разрушены или невыполнимы.
Всё это принесло тебе страдания,
А женщины так чувственно-ранимы.

*Но есть в тебе невиданная сила,
Её пойми и станет всё иначе.
Всё будет ясно, просто и красиво,
И краски жизни заиграют ярче!*

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Моё сердце этим летом замерзало,
Непогода и душа была в тревоге.
Не успела оглянуться, оказалось
Снова осень, снова осень на пороге.
За окном дожди и хмурый ветер,
Словно солнце потерялось где-то,
Пусть меня ещё чуть-чуть погреет
Бабье лето, бабье лето, бабье лето.

Припев.
Зеленью аллей нас не встретят парки
И ручьи уже звонко не журчат,
Будет пусть для нас Бабье лето жарким,
А над головою журавли кричат.

Эти дни для нас волшебные подарки.
Нам погода протянула солнца нить.
Мир опять стал таким радостным и ярким,
Это время не забыть нам, не забыть.
Вновь придут дожди и хмуро станет,
Но когда душа твоя согрета,
Солнечные зайчики оставит
Бабье лето, бабье лето, бабье лето.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Весной ещё даже не пахнет. А я жду лета....

А какое у вас лето -
В солнышко оно одето?
Клубнично -голубичное,
Вишнёвое, черничное?
Зелёное, душистое,
Местами золотистое?
То жаркое, то звонкое,
Как сарафанчик тонкое?
Такое загорелое?
Как земляничка спелое?
Волною брызг окутано?
И время перепутано-
Ночами недоспатое,
С утра слегка помятое?
Росой с травы умытое?
С палатками разбитыми?
А может быть такое-
небесно -голубое?
Какое у нас лето?
Нет одного ответа.
Одно я знаю чётко-
У нас оно корОтко

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Навеяло сегодняшним голубым небом....

Расплескал май весны остатки
Значит лето не за горами.
Ах, как дни были в мае сладки,
Этот вкус пусть останется с нами.

Купол неба лазурно-синий,
На траве ковёр из ромашек,
Рядом ты такой добрый и сильный,
Это лето пусть будет нашим.

Запах мёда от лип цветущих,
Россыпь звёзд в небе над головою,
Вишни вкус на губах зовущих,
Хорошо, что ты рядом со мною…

Знаю, ты от дождя прикроешь
И подаришь букет из радуг,
Капли  грусти в душе моей смоешь,
Каждый миг с тобой будет сладок.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

А это стихотворение  я написала для своей Катюшки, но посвящаю его всем служителям Танца.

Звонок. Закончился антракт
И снова полный зал
Со сцены не спускает глаз,
Спектакля ждёт финал.

Аншлаг. Овации. Поклон.
И вот уже на БИС
Летящим шагом  в центр ОН
Идёт из-за кулис.

Цветы, автографы, успех
И ежедневный труд.
Тут пот и слёзы, боль и смех,
Все пальцы в пыль сотрут...

Балет - это всегда судьба
И больше, чем призвание!
Артист балета, господа,
Крутое очень звание!

Оркестру нужен дирижёр,
Кафе- шеф-повар нужен,
В автобус нужен контролёр,
А кто же танцу служит?

Кто сложит эти па-де-де,
Падебуре , где б не был?
И кто же ходит по Земле
Словно летит по небу?-

ОН-балетмейстер, он творец
И танца повелитель,
Ему подвластен стук сердец
Искусства он служитель! 

К чему веду я сей рассказ?
Хочу, чтоб понимали,
Что балетмейстеры для нас
Во все века старались.

Жизель, Пахита,  Дон Кихот,
Известны без сомнения
И восхищается народ
Волшебным представлением.

Труд балетмейстера таков -
Полёт и вдохновение.
Он танца - царь, балета -бог!
Он властелин мгновения!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Любовь не выбирают,
Её даруют свыше….
Однажды замечаешь-
Когда ОН рядом дышит
Вокруг всё расцветает,
Становится светлее.
С ним находится рядом-
Нет ничего нужнее…
Чтоб слышать его голос
Ты обратишься к ветру,
Чтоб  губ его коснуться
Проедешь километры…
Любовь не выбирают,
Её даруют свыше,
Но каждый сам решает -
Принять или не слышать…

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Он садится на ладошку,
Не спугни его случайно,
Если вылетит в окошко,
Не узнаешь его тайну.

Он приходит тихим шагом,
Поурчит тихо на ушко,
И как солнце за оврагом,
Спрячется в твою подушку.

Он подарит мир прекрасный,
Он волшебный, очень мудрый.
Дан  тебе он не напрасно –
Будет добрым твоё утро!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Дождь смывает за окном остатки лета,
В золото оделись все леса,
День короче – стало меньше света,
И нахмурились вдруг как-то небеса.
Листья в вальсе осени закружат,
Заметая все дорожки парка.
Мне ещё один денёчек нужен,
Чтобы было солнечно и жарко.

День один, вы скажете, зачем он?
Пролетит как ветра дуновение,
Для меня же он волшебным будет,
Сохраню я каждое мгновение. 

Я умоюсь утренней росою.
Тёплым ветром просушу я косы,
И пройду по радуге с тобою,
Пусть за горизонтом гремят грозы.
Солнышку подставлю я ладошки
И глаза зажмурю в предвкушении –
Сохраню его тепла немножко,
Чтоб зима прошла в одно мгновение. 

День один, вы скажете, так мало…
Что он был, что не было…возможно.
Но душе моей теплее стало,
Зиму пережить теперь не сложно.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## usestesa

:Ok: Мне очень понравилось ваше творчество!!!Продолжайте в том же духе)Вдохновения вам!

----------


## Северяночка

Отпуск прошёл, впечатления остались...

В рваном небе всплески синевы,
Шторм на море, пена у волны
И, у влажного от брызг, у парапета
Я стою  и так встречаю лето.
Там в горах магнолия цветёт,
Здесь волна о берег камни бьёт,
Чайка в небе, кот на берегу,
Так всё в памяти своей и сберегу.


****

Я так скучала по весне,
Из года в год ждала, мечтала-
Увижу, может быть, во сне…
И вот она – пора настала!
Тем не понять, кто каждый год
Посмотрит взглядом равнодушным-
Вот это яблоня цветёт,
Вот это вишня, а вот груша….
Дышать, смотреть  и восхищаться
Хочу опять из года в год,
Не спать, гулять и наслаждаться-
Весна идёт, весна идёт!


****


Синий бархат ночи
Выткан серебром,
Как Вселенной очи
За моим окном.
Лунная дорожка
На волне морской
Лишь дрожит немножко
В глади колдовской.
Тихий моря шелест,
Песня звёзд в ночи,
Словно дикий вереск,
Для души ключи…

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.02.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

В следующем сюжете все события и персонажи абсолютно вымышленные! :Grin:  Прошу никого на свой счёт не принимать нижесказанное :Nono:  :Aga: 

Как - то раз в канун весны
Таня встала на весы,
Стрелка вправо так упала
Нашей Тане плохо стало.
Что ж, придётся постараться,
Силы воли поднабраться.
И, преследуя мысль эту,
Таня села на диету.
День прошёл, другой проходит
Ничего не происходит!
Стрелка влево ни гу-гу,
Таня: «Больше не могу!
Не хочу жевать капусту,
От неё мне очень грустно,
Не хочу есть сельдерей,
От него не веселей!
Есть морковку и укроп?
Так себя загонишь в гроб.
Как картошку есть с котлетой,
Стройность сохранив при этом?»
Кто-то умный подсказал
«Танечка, иди в спортзал!»


Я бы вот с удовольствие пошла в спортзал, да одной скучно, а желающих поддержать нету... Да и цены озверели что-то у нас: 12  занятий - 11000!!!  Так что остаётся - йога и медитации дома... желающие,  присоединяйтесь :Grin:

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Что ж, вернусь к приятному - лето наступило :Yahoo:  :Tender: ! Даже  у нас!  Это ли не повод для отличного настроения! 

Раз морошка, два морошка
Бежит лето по дорожке,
С ветерком, без передышек,
С радугой для ребятишек.
Раз морошка, два морошка,
Лето что несёт в лукошке?
Неба синь и свежесть речки,
Есть и жар, как возле печки.
Есть росинки на траве,
И венок на голове,
Есть загар и есть веснушки,
И холодный квас из кружки,
Россыпь звёзд на небе ночью
И не спится, между прочим!
Воздух свежестью пьянит,
Ароматом сад манит,
Яблоко налито соком,
Дразнит нас румяным боком…
Лето свежестью полно,
Нам для радости дано!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## PAN

:flower: ...

----------


## Северяночка

Не так давно у меня старшая сестра обвенчалась со своим мужем.  Я подумала, что это очень серьёзный шаг... И вот  что из этого получилось:


Под венчальный звон колоколов
Я себя ругала и корила
«Боже правый, ты простить готов
Всё, что я когда-то натворила?»

Я смотрела в голубую высь,
И в надежде я ждала ответа
Господи, хоть как-то отзовись,
Буду ли я прощена за это?

Я просила небо – дай мне знак!
Может, я ошибку совершаю?
Шаг такой, конечно, не пустяк,
Этим я судьбу свою меняю…

Под венчальный звон колоколов,
Я стояла на пороге храма,
Я держала под руку тебя
И сомнений не было ни  грамма!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Snegik

> Любовь не выбирают,
> Её даруют свыше….


очень многие стихи понравились. а это особенно. Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество.

----------


## Северяночка

> Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество.


Спасибо Вам за высокую оценку!

----------


## Северяночка

Любовь и вера, и надежда
наперекор любым невзгодам
Живут в моей душе как прежде,
И дни, и месяцы , и годы…

Любовь душе подарит крылья
И, возносясь над облаками,
Закружится под звёздной пылью,
Мир озаряя огоньками.

А вера в сердце заставляет
Жить в мире со своей судьбою,
С пути не сбиться помогает
И быть всегда самой собою.

Звезда последняя – надежда,
Мой компас, мой путеводитель,
И в море жизни всего прежде
Любви и верности вершитель.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

А может не надо? – шептала душа,
А может не надо? – от страха дрожа,
А может не надо? – искала путь в пятки,
А может не надо играть со мной в прятки?

Ещё ведь не поздно? – сердечко стучало
Ещё ведь не поздно начать всё сначала?
Ещё ведь не поздно свернуть на дорогу?
Ещё ведь не поздно рискнуть хоть немного?

Что это было? – метались и мысли,
Что это было? – вопросы зависли,
Что это было? – возникли сомнения…
Чтобы там ни было – нет сожалений!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Любовь не выбирают,
> Её даруют свыше….
> Однажды замечаешь-
> Когда ОН рядом дышит
> Вокруг всё расцветает,
> Становится светлее.
> С ним находится рядом-
> Нет ничего нужнее…
> Чтоб слышать его голос
> ...


Юля спасибо за этот стих,у меня удивительная невеста ей он очень подошёл!

----------


## Северяночка

Ко дню рождения Сергея Есенина, моего любимого поэта 

Расскажи ты, мой друг, расскажи,
Чем Есенин запал в твою душу?
Может, страстью, что рвётся наружу
Иль красою, как поле во ржи…
Расскажи ты, мой друг, расскажи.

Чем Есенин запал в мою душу?
Откровенностью, страстью, тоской,
Той луной над широкой рекой,
И покоем, что вряд ли нарушу,
Чем Есенин запал в мою душу…

Этой страстью, что рвётся наружу,
Покорил одним махом весь свет.
Что же можно услышать в ответ
На вопрос про бессмертную душу?
Это страсть его рвётся наружу….

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Мысли о лете вишнёвого цвета.
И объяснить не могу я вам это!
Мысли о море цвета лазури
Или тех глаз, в которых тонули.
Мысли о доме пахнут печеньем,
И разноцветные, под настроение. 
Мысли о детях цвета ванили
Со вкусом какао, которое пили.
Мысли о маме цвета фиалки,
Бархатно-тёплые и очень ярки. 

Тревожные мысли обычно холодные,
Сине-зелёные, глубоководные,
Острыми иглами в сердце входящие,
Но, слава Богу, всегда проходящие….

Мысли о детстве  яркою радугой
Греют, щекочут и душу радуют.
Мысли о старости цвета надежды,
Что не состаримся раньше и прежде
Оранжевым цветом мысли о дружбе
Тут пояснять ничего и не нужно.
Серые будни всем надоели
И мысли купаются в акварели!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016), Славина (06.04.2016)

----------


## Северяночка

Ветер тихо дремлет
В кронах тополей,
И от цвета яблонь
Стал весь мир светлей.

Аромат черёмухи 
Над землёй плывёт.
А в кустах малиновка 
Весело поёт…

Расплескалась пО миру
Неба синева,
Разбудила в памяти
Детства острова.

Вот с отцом я за руку -
Мы идём в музей,
Вот в футбол гоняю
Я в кругу друзей.

Молодая мама 
Позовёт  в окно,
Поздно, мол, на улице
И уже темно.

В «классики», в « резиночку»
Прыгать допоздна
В платьице коротком – 
Это всё весна.

В детстве том на яблоне
С другом мы сидим.
Яблоки неспелые,
Как мы их едим?

Босиком по лужам
Летом под дождём?
Дождь грибной и тёплый,
Мы под ним растём.

Самокатом катятся
Детские года…
Я смотрю на небо
И кричу – куда?!!!

----------

Валькирия Маруся (10.05.2016), Лев (06.04.2016), Натали69 (06.04.2016), Славина (06.04.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (06.04.2016)

----------


## Валентина Сысуева



----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Добрый день милые девицы красавицы,уважаемые мужчины солдаты! Поздравляю всех с большим праздником Днём Победы!!! Желаю всем мирного неба над головой, семейного счастья, и быть крепкими и здоровыми!!!

----------


## Северяночка

В далёких Путоранах,
У озера у Ламы,
Жил мишка косолапый,
Хороший, но упрямый.

Он есть любил брусничку,
Ловил из речки рыбку,
Дружил с весёлой птичкой,
Был любопытный шибко.

В корягах под берёзой
Была его берлога,
Пережидал там грозы,
И ночью спал немного.

Был любопытным мишка,
Совал свой нос повсюду,
И как-то шалунишка
Вдруг подхватил простуду.

Но в тундре нет аптечки,
А он с температурой!
Лечила его птичка
Малиновой микстурой.

Немного диким мёдом
С ним поделились пчёлки,
А сон его в берлоге
Там сторожили волки!

Ура! Здоровье мишки,
Проблем не вызывает
И снова шалунишка 
У озера играет.

----------


## Северяночка

В тот отпуск, внеочередной, –
На море мчались  мы с тобой.
Штормило.
Наутро - ласковый прибой,
А я купальник взять с собой 
Забыла.

Сижу, скучаю на песке
И вижу, ты несёшь в руке
Коктейли.
В той летней сказочной тиши
Вдруг струны  тонкие души
Запели.

А был ли  в этом виноват
Чудесный солнечный закат?
Возможно.
Иль нежный утренний рассвет,
Какой не видела сто лет -
Роскошно. 

Как будто к звёздам я лечу
И слушать музыку хочу
Прибоя.
Хочу прожить  две сотни лет,
Чтоб повидать весь белый свет
С тобою.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.06.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Созвонились. Назначили.
 Встретились.
Улыбнулся. Зевнула.
 Вручил.
Приняла. Посидели, отметились.
Пригласил. Угостил.
 Удивил!
Обещала... Забыла . Забегалась.
Позвонил. Убеждал.
 Упросил.
Согласилась. Пришла. 
Всё!  Добегалась. 
Поматросил. Отвёз. И остыл…

 :Meeting:  :Meeting:  :Meeting:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.06.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Как так-то?


 :Derisive: Юля опять флиртуешь?

----------


## Северяночка

> Юля опять флиртуешь?


Да что ты, Тань! Я тихая спокойная бабушка. Вяжу носки и варю борщ дедушке... :Girl Blum2:  :Grin:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (01.07.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Писала это стихотворение на конкурс. Было задание написать от лица мужчины))  Вот так получилось:

Уж шесть утра, а я ещё не бритый.
Яичница. А кофе убежал...
Вы не ищите в этом смысл скрытый,
Опаздываю, ждёт меня скандал.

Скандалы не люблю давно. И точка.
Я от жены поэтому ушёл.
Ведь крики портят нервы мне и дочке,
А в тишине нам с дочкой хорошо.

Я не скучаю. Или вру - скучаю!
По той, что в светлом платьице была,
А эту я откуда взял? Не знаю.
Когда подмена вдруг произошла?

В чужих квартирах варили пельмени,
А в выходные – в парк или кино.
Ведь не было ни капельки сомнений,
Что это всё навечно нам дано.

Квартира, дача, бутики, машины,
Поездки за границу, на курорт…
Скандалы , крики даже без причины.
Кто этих баб, в конце концов, поймёт?

Скандалы не люблю. Сказал и точка.
И на работу я скорей бегу…
Покой в душе мне нужен, дом и дочка,
Всё это, как умею, берегу.

----------


## Лев

> В чужих квартирах варили пельмени,
> А в выходные – в парк или кино.
> Ведь не было ни капельки сомнений,
> Что это всё навечно нам дано.


А это почему в другом ритме? :Grin:

----------


## Северяночка

> А это почему в другом ритме?



Было чуть по другому. 


Квартиры съёмные. На ужин пельмени. 
А в выходные – в парк или кино.
Ведь не было ни капельки сомнений,
Что это всё навечно нам дано.

Но получалось чуть длиннее строка.  Модераторы выбрали тот вариант)))

----------


## Северяночка

Написала стихотворение в январе. Сейчас читаю и думаю, так ещё неплохо было)

У нас минус тридцать. Снег.
А во Владимире дождь. 
Январь. Двадцать первый век.
И мир наш бросает в дрожь. 
Вот в Краснодаре метель
Припорошила кусты.
А в Минусинске капель. 
Поля без снега пусты. 
Там, в Ледовитом, опять
Растаял айсберг. Зимой.
И журавли летят
Вдруг в январе домой.
На Филиппинах вулкан,
Австралия вся в огне.
Чей-то дьявольский план? 
И мир наш на самом дне? 
Земле миллионы лет.
Так было ни раз. И пусть. 
Так почему же сейчас
Весь мир погружается в грусть?

----------

Malina sladkaja (25.04.2020), Валерьевна (07.08.2020), Ольгия (23.04.2020)

----------


## Северяночка

На кого как самоизоляция действует, а я вот стихи странные пишу))

Я ноты пробую на вкус -
Ля – виноград, а до – арбуз.
У ре вкус кофе с молоком,
Фа пахнет свежим шашлыком. 
Напомнит ми вишнёвый сок,
А си – тирамису кусок.
У ноты соль лишь вкуса нет,
Зато в ней самый яркий цвет. 
Я слышу звуки по цветам,
И ноты вижу тут и там.
Соль словно яркий мандарин,
А до – уже ультрамарин. 
У ре и ми особый цвет –
Там есть закат и есть рассвет.
Фа фиолетовый, понятно,
Слегка холодный, но приятный. 
Ля – то безбрежный океан,
А си – густой лесной туман. 
Палитра музыки прекрасна!
Вы мне не верите? Напрасно)

----------

Лев (12.07.2020)

----------


## Северяночка

Вон по проспекту кувырком
Несётся пудель с молоком.
На нём соседка тётя Маша
Своим внучатам сварит кашу.

А следом прибежит болонка,
Несёт она в зубах тушёнку.
Тушёнкой этой дядя Русик
Портвейн вечерком закусит. 

Американский спаниель
Хозяюшке принёс форель.
В пятнадцатой квартире дог
Пакет картошки приволок. 

Соседям сверху самоед
Достал индейку на обед.
И даже глупая левретка
Несёт пакет конфеток деткам.

Но мой ленивый далматин
Ходить не хочет в магазин!
И голодаю в карантин
Лишь я один.

----------

Лев (12.07.2020)

----------


## Северяночка

Черёмуха стучит в окно,
А дома тихо и темно. 
В шкафу на полке спит барсук,
На антресолях -  бурундук. 
Под батареей лёг енот,
Устроился под ванной крот.
Сурок забрался под комод – 
Искал его лесной народ.
Мелькал под крышей рыжий мех –
Уснули белки позже всех.
С похмелья рано утром крыса
У холодильника зависла –
Кумыс, рассол или кефир
Реанимирует сей мир? 

Гулял весь дом в два этажа 
На новоселье у ежа.

----------

Лев (12.07.2020)

----------


## Северяночка

У них степенный важный шаг,
Их за версту обходит враг.
Пусть не всегда бывают правы,
Но не найти на них управы. 
Прыжок их выше головы.
Они такие. Люди – львы.

А есть любители луны,
Те одиночества полны.
Весь мир для них тайга и ёлки,
Живут сурово люди –волки. 

Ещё есть люди-хомяки,
Они приятны и мягки. 
Но! Не стой у них ты на пути
Мешая в дом кусок нести. 

Есть люди – птицы. Те бывают
Орлами -  высоко летают.
Сороками – крадут блестяшки,
А воробьи клюют букашки. 

Опасны люди –комары.
О, их не видно до поры.
Укус вдруг в локоть или бровь,
И вот они твою пьют кровь. 
Поменьше с ними ты общайся 
Иль москитолом запасайся.

----------

Валерьевна (07.08.2020), Лев (12.07.2020)

----------

